# Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers (merged)



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Preseason Game 7: 
Portland Trail Blazers
@ 
Los Angeles  Clippers ​

*







@







*
(4-2) - (2-4)​
*Date: Wednesday, October 25th*
*Time: 7:30 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Staples Center*
*T.V.: N/A*
*Clippers' Last Game: Win*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*























*Brandon Roy*/*Raef LaFrentz*/*Dan Dickau*​

_*VS.*_​

*Clippers' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Corey Maggette*/*James Singleton */*Daniel Ewing *​*
Key Matchup:​*







*VS*









*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Whatever we've been doing, keep it up. Other than the collapse last night, we've been doing very well. 

*Team Report:*


> One of Nate McMillan's mantras is this: "You have to play 48 minutes." The last two games, his players haven't been listening. The Trail Blazers fell behind 24-5 to start the game Tuesday against Golden State, rallied and wound up losing 124-120 in overtime. On Thursday, Portland trailed by 17 points in the first half, roared back to within three before falling at Utah 104-90


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 0-0*(W-L)


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Isn't Zach playing tonight?

WE ARE GOING TO SMOKE THOSE CLIPPERS!!














Okay, J/k

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

I don't know, I just went off last nights lineup.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

I hope we kick there ***, show those clipps who's boss.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Travis Outlaw
Zach Randolph
Joel Pryzbilla
Brandon Roy
Jarret Jack

VS.

Corey Maggette
Elton Brand
Aaron Williams
Catino Mobley
Shawn Livingston


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Can I get 
'T'
'U'
'R'
'N'
'O'
'V'
'E'
'R'

I think you know what that spells


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Zach with 3 steals in 6 minutes

Sounds like he is giving Brand a run for his money


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

You know what really annoys me most. Blazer turnovers don't seem to be primarily bad passes, or misscommunications... It seems to be almost all charges, travels, and other general noob mistakes that even the 'vets' on the team are making *cough*Magloire*cough*.

If these guys could just get their own acts together, I feel like we'd cut back on our turnovers by at least 50%, which would really make the team run a lot smoother. Like a well oiled OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST WAIVE MAGLOIRE ALREADY!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

sergio 4 TO in 4 minutes


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



TheBlueDoggy said:


> You know what really annoys me most. Blazer turnovers don't seem to be primarily bad passes, or misscommunications... It seems to be almost all charges, travels, and other general noob mistakes that even the 'vets' on the team are making *cough*Magloire*cough*.
> 
> If these guys could just get their own acts together, I feel like we'd cut back on our turnovers by at least 50%, which would really make the team run a lot smoother. Like a well oiled OH FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JUST WAIVE MAGLOIRE ALREADY!!


Come on.
Jamaal hasn't even been in the game yet


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Hey All: Can i Get the Blazer games streamed on the internet? I would like that. Quite a bit.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Redbeard said:


> Come on.
> Jamaal hasn't even been in the game yet


Didn't you get the memo? Jamaal is the new scapegoat :biggrin: 
C'mon, jump on the JM haters bandwagon, it's fun, and a nice change of pace from hating on Miles and Randolph


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

They should have taken Sergio out after like 2 of the TO's. Kid has talent, but bench him and teach him to play with more awareness.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



drexlersdad said:


> Hey All: Can i Get the Blazer games streamed on the internet? I would like that. Quite a bit.


kxl.com

barfo


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



TheBlueDoggy said:



> Didn't you get the memo? Jamaal is the new scapegoat :biggrin:
> C'mon, jump on the JM haters bandwagon, it's fun, and a nice change of pace from hating on Miles and Randolph


I know, but this is the game thread and it is unfair to dog him until he actually gets in the game. :biggrin: 

Right now all we can harp on him for is not being good enough to even get time in a preseason game against the Clippers. :clown: Sorry state of affairs. Even Ha would have gotten time by now!


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Attempting only 26 shots by the start of the 3 quarter is no way to win a game.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Their playing bad, but consitering this is their 3rd game in 3 nights I'll cut them a little slack. What an absurd schedule


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

23 turnovers in the 3rd quarter and they're only down 10. must be doing something right.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Zach continues to have a nice pre-season. He might be the same Zach off the court, but I like the new slimed down Zach on the court. Hard to question his work ethic the way he has lost weight and bounced back from a surgery that ends some players career.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

This is one of the stranger box scores I've seen in quite some time. Turnovers just KILLING them out there.

Gotta love that Brandon Roy line: 8 pts, 8 assists.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Sergio with 5 TOs in 9 mins . . . aye caramba


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

zach on his way to 30+


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Game is tightening up . . . and Clips playing the starters big mins.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Game is tightening up . . . and Clips playing the starters big mins.



and we're playing stephen graham big minutes lol


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

I haven't been listening the whole game; have a lot of the Portland turnovers been off calls by the referee?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

uno point game


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Blazers had a chance to take the lead . . . but down by three now, with the ball


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

from the boxscore, looks like zach is determined to be a 20 and 10 guy again. 

keep it up


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

here we go with the boring freethrow shooting contest again


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Good God, 28 turnovers . . . and counting


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

THIRTY TO's.....Must be some kinda record.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

It will be interesting to see how Cassell handles the fact that Livingston will be the primary point guard this season. The tourch is being passed.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Tie game!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



baler said:


> THIRTY TO's.....Must be some kinda record.



30+ TO's and still winning would have to be


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Graham having a better game (stat wise) v. Outlaw. The plot thickens


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Blazers are having another great shooting night: 61% from the floor and 87% from the line. Shooting is really an improvement over last year. Only down by 2 points even with 30 turnovers (to 11 by the Clips). Crazy.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

how many offensive fouls have been called?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

There it is, the big 30


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Graham having a better game (stat wise) v. Outlaw. The plot thickens


Graham is making a heck of a push for Ime's job. No wonder Patterson doesn't want to commit to Udoka yet. I wonder if there is any chance we keep both of them once Martell's back is healed?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

nate must be trying to give sergio some confidence or something.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



BBert said:


> Graham is making a heck of a push for Ime's job. No wonder Patterson doesn't want to commit to Udoka yet. I wonder if there is any chance we keep both of them once Martell's back is healed?



Maybe, but that would take up the last two roster spaces. Maybe a non-guarenteed contact . . . although I think there is some rule about after a certain time period you have to offer a guarenteed contract.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



crowTrobot said:


> nate must be trying to give sergio some confidence or something.


He has 6 turnovers. Kid's going to be shell-shocked. OTOH Jack and Zach have 5 each, so he shouldn't feel too bad.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Nice comeback effort by the Blazers against the Clips first team. Looks like it will come up a little short, which is OK (it's pre-season). 

Just no OT :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



BBert said:


> He has 6 turnovers. Kid's going to be shell-shocked. OTOH Jack and Zach have 5 each, so he shouldn't feel too bad.


 Make that 7 . . . I mean 8


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Yeah and they played Sergio and Graham and Raef the big minutes there at the end, so really a pretty decent pre-season showing.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Make that 7



Uhm....8!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



BBert said:


> He has 6 turnovers. Kid's going to be shell-shocked. OTOH Jack and Zach have 5 each, so he shouldn't feel too bad.


3 TO in the last minute. that will really help his confidence.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



baler said:


> Uhm....8!


 Makes me think of the movie Dodgeball and ESPN Ocho. 

Yea I can be a little off the wall sometimes.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Wow, ZBo is a beast. 33/7 and 15/16 from the FT line. I like how everyone who had been hating on him has totally disappeared.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

Rodriguez is not ready for prime time.

Roy will get bigger minutes at PG than I had previously suspected.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*60% from the field 32 turnovers*

32 freaking God Dang turnovers. You can just hypnotize yourself staring at it. 32 Turnovers.

47 field goal attemps, 32 turnovers. Sergio Rodriguez accounted for 8 of them by himself. Steve Blake knew how to hang onto the ball. And some of you ninnys don't think we'll miss him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 60% from the field 32 turnovers*



Yega1979 said:


> 32 freaking God Dang turnovers. You can just hypnotize yourself staring at it. 32 Turnovers.
> 
> 47 field goal attemps, 32 turnovers. Sergio Rodriguez accounted for 8 of them by himself. Steve Blake knew how to hang onto the ball. And some of you ninnys don't think we'll miss him.


Stop making a thread for every little thing, post this stuff in the game thread please. You're doing nothing but littering the forum to get your point across.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Blazer Freak said:


> Wow, ZBo is a beast. 33/7 and 15/16 from the FT line. I like how everyone who had been hating on him has totally disappeared.


First of all, don't use hating, it's quite possibly the stupidest term ever invented.

Secondly, what would you expect them to do? Post all over the place?

Zach is a good player. Everyone wants him to be a good player. But putting up 33 doesn't change the fact he's also a knucklehead? Capiche?

Jack needs some work..lots of TOs lately..


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



yakbladder said:


> First of all, don't use hating, it's quite possibly the stupidest term ever invented.
> 
> Secondly, what would you expect them to do? Post all over the place?
> 
> ...


You crack on my boy for using the term "hating" and then you go and use the term"capiche"? Are you serious?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



yakbladder said:


> First of all, don't use hating, it's quite possibly the stupidest term ever invented.
> 
> Secondly, what would you expect them to do? Post all over the place?
> 
> ...


Well I sure get sick of people saying how we need to trade Zach and such things when he comes out and shows that he has improved. Sure Zach is a knucklehead, but that has nothing to do with basketball.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> You crack on my boy for using the term "hating" and then you go and use the term"capiche"? Are you serious?


:laugh: Honestly.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: 60% from the field 32 turnovers*

Little thing? You think 32 turnovers is a little thing? No, it's actually a major thing, and will be our achillies heel this season. So far, every game this pre-season we've shot a very good percentage, but have been horrible at turnovers. 

Jamaal Magilore and Rodriguez have been committing a bunch of them, and neither of them would be playing if we hadn't made that Steve Blake trade.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*

The stat that stood out to me from the game was the field goal attempts. The clips had 76 attempts to our 47. That's amazing! Our PG's can't turn the ball over that much!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 60% from the field 32 turnovers*



Yega1979 said:


> Little thing? You think 32 turnovers is a little thing? No, it's actually a major thing, and will be our achillies heel this season. So far, every game this pre-season we've shot a very good percentage, but have been horrible at turnovers.
> 
> Jamaal Magilore and Rodriguez have been committing a bunch of them, and neither of them would be playing if we hadn't made that Steve Blake trade.


Okay, but there is no reason for you to make a new thread about this other than to bring attention to yourself and your constant *****ing.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: 60% from the field 32 turnovers*



Blazer Freak said:


> Okay, but there is no reason for you to make a new thread about this other than to bring attention to yourself and your constant *****ing.


Hey Mr. Moderator man, I don't think your cursing is setting a good example for all the boy scouts on this board.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> The stat that stood out to me from the game was the field goal attempts. The clips had 76 attempts to our 47. That's amazing! Our PG's can't turn the ball over that much!


Hmm...we once had a backup PG who didn't commit many turnovers...what was his name?? What happened to him? :angel:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 60% from the field 32 turnovers*



Yega1979 said:


> Hey Mr. Moderator man, I don't think your cursing is setting a good example for all the boy scouts on this board.


Thanks dad. I'm pretty sure the censor takes care of it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Yega1979 said:


> Hmm...we once had a backup PG who didn't commit many turnovers...what was his name?? What happened to him? :angel:


 Greg Anthony? I think he is a braodcaster now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

just got back from the game, what a dead arena...










blazers played bad in the first, ok in the second....no martell, dixon, etc...limited joel, no magliore. They played REALLY bad defense all night. Refs were horrible as well. 

blazers have better execution than in the past...

.sergio rodriguez made a LOT of boneheaded plays and turnovers down the stretch...he was trying to showboat way too much...behind the back passes, lob passes on fast breaks, etc....needs to chill out....the last two posessions he could BARELY get the ball inbounds...maybe it was the blazers fault for not opening up...but...no, it wasn't....he had a nice steal at the end but couldn't finish the fast break very well at all. I wasn't totally impressed...he did really look like Jason Williams in his rookie year out there....

Roy had a somewhat quiet game. I wish he was a bit more offensive minded in this game but he was playing the point for stretches. It didn't seem like we had a shooting guard in the games. He was pretty solid though...he, like Sergio had REALLY bad passes at the end.

Outlaw was a relative non-factor..didn't get much time at all. 

Stephen Grahm was ok....big body, but didn't really wow me with anything in particular. Good filler player. 

offense was DEFINITELY being run through Z-BO......total difference from years past..he got to the charity stripe pretty effectively......they were even kicking it down to him when he was getting covered pretty heavily...he banged up his ankle a bit in the 4th.....but he still had a lot of nice moves. Wish there was more outside shooting and dribble penetration but for the most part it was a half court offense with the ball being kicked to Z-Bo all night.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, Xericx must live closer than I do. Although my pics are better than his. :biggrin: 

First the brief report.

Zach: He looks like the only reliable talent on this team at this point. If they trade Zach, you can guarantee bottom of the league.

Roy: Needs to be more aggressive. Good things happen when he does. He should take his man more often.

Jack: Disappointing night. He could have been much more aggressive, but wasn't. He looks a lot smaller than I remember. Definately not Terry Porter.

Outlaw: Feast and famine. He has some spectacular plays. One Clippers pass led to an easy inside dunk. Out of nowwhere, Outlaw comes in a sends it packing. On another play, Joel is yelling at him because he isn't in the right place on offense, again.

Graham: The second coming of Jerome Kersey. Seriously, his body language is just the same. He appears to have a very good understanding of spacing and his mid-distance jumper was money. He could guard 1-4 position without any help. Seriously, he guarded Cassell well, and a few plays later was guarding the Clippers 4 (Brand was out) and holding his own. Interestingly, when Graham and Roy played together, Roy guarded the 3 (Magette) and Graham guarded the 2 (Mobley). 

Sergio: You got the feeling that the ball moved a little better with him at the point, and he had some nice passes, but ooooohhhhhh the stupid turnovers. The final one he tried to lob it over Livingston, while telegraphing to Roy the whole time. But, he led Roy to the basket with a below the rim alley-oop that was completely hidden behind the teams clogging in the middle. I don't know how he found Roy, but he did. He's young.

Joel: nice rebounding but otherwise didn't notice him.
Raef: also somewhat invisible.
Dickau: had some nice minutes, but didn't play much.

Photos are at:

Blazer Photos 

Here is one to tempt you:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Reep said:


> Okay, Xericx must live closer than I do. Although my pics are better than his. :biggrin:
> 
> First the brief report.
> 
> ...



Nice photos. Very impressive actually. Good clarity and defintion, and good action. Sports photos are notoriously tough to take because everything happens in a split second. Nice job though.

Prunetang


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it just me or is Outlaw starting to look really huge?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

you arent the only one he is beginning to finally fill out!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: Honestly.


It's called a joke (well not about the hating, but using capiche). Perhaps someone can explain it to you.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

A couple of other observations from the game. 

First, the ball movement is better than with Damon and Telfair, but the movement still has to happen much faster. This team could be really powerful if they could work on moving the ball around the perimeter more quickly. 

I know this is only one game, but Roy was as effective at the point as any of the other PGs. Maybe more effective. When playing against a team without a ball-hawking point guard, I would love to see a lineup of Roy-Webster-Graham or Roy-Graham-Udoka at the 1-3. Those three could defend just fine and I think they would have little trouble bringing the ball up.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It sure seems like a lot of people are upset over a pre season game, which is pretty much getting your panties all in a wad over nothing. Remember pre season is when you try stuff out and take a look at players to decide about playing time or who to keep, or sometimes just a chance for players to work on their game. This is a young team, and young teams turn the ball over, and yes this is a team that will get its teeth kicked in much of the year. The important thing is, do they start moving in the right direction and improve as the year goes on. Steve Blake and Viktor Kryapa, who also sucked, would not help things be any better here now. This team didn't win a whole lot with them here either.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



yakbladder said:


> First of all, don't use hating, it's quite possibly the stupidest term ever invented.


Stop being such a hater.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Sergio had 8 turnovers? WTF?! I am perplexed as to why the Blazers cough the ball up so much. With the kind of offense that Nate wants to run turnovers should be low. I don't get it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Great pictures Reep. Thanks for the game report.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Game: Blazers @ Clippers*



ebott said:


> Stop being such a hater.


:biggrin:


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> you arent the only one he is beginning to finally fill out!



Wow - Did you really just say that!!!


I have issues.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

tlong said:


> Sergio had 8 turnovers? WTF?! I am perplexed as to why the Blazers cough the ball up so much. With the kind of offense that Nate wants to run turnovers should be low. I don't get it.


He was lazy as far as his passsing...it just wasn't "crisp" and seemed indecisive....he was really pissed about it after the game though. You could tell he was mad at himself, which I guess is the silver lining??????


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> He was lazy as far as his passsing...it just wasn't "crisp" and seemed indecisive....he was really pissed about it after the game though. You could tell he was mad at himself, which I guess is the silver lining??????


Regarding the officiating: Did it seem like Portland's young/inexperienced got the raw end of the calls? 

From listening to the games, it seems like if there's ever a 50-50 type of situation this season, the officials will call something as a rite of initiation to the league. I hate that aspect of the NBA.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Regarding the officiating: Did it seem like Portland's young/inexperienced got the raw end of the calls?
> 
> From listening to the games, it seems like if there's ever a 50-50 type of situation this season, the officials will call something as a rite of initiation to the league. I hate that aspect of the NBA.


Not just the young guys.....so many botched calls....Zbo got fouled ALOT...lots of hand checking, it was NEVER called. Just when he actually put up a shot and missed did they really call it. Blazers had more right to complain though.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Regarding the officiating: Did it seem like Portland's young/inexperienced got the raw end of the calls?
> 
> From listening to the games, it seems like if there's ever a 50-50 type of situation this season, the officials will call something as a rite of initiation to the league. I hate that aspect of the NBA.


Jack probably got the worst end of the deal. He was hammered a couple times and the result was a turnover charged to him. Zach got hammered a lot, but he also went to the line a lot. Watching the game, I would have guessed that the Blazers got mugged more than the Clippers, but the Clippers went to the line more on ticky-tack fouls called against the Blazer guards. That is the part that seemed to be a little more biased against the young guns.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Not just the young guys.....so many botched calls....Zbo got fouled ALOT...lots of hand checking, it was NEVER called. Just when he actually put up a shot and missed did they really call it. Blazers had more right to complain though.



Interesting. With 16 free throws (or however many), I figured ZBO was getting the benefit of the calls. I guess not.


----------

